# Pon la música que esté sonando "en ese granúsculo que llamas cerebro"



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Feb 2018)

Se trata de poner la música, la melodía, que esté sonando ahora mismo en tu cabeza. Es una técnica subliminal de medición de las pulsiones latentes de las "mentes" las/los integrantes del subforo Temas calientes :

Yo me he levantado con esta:

MEDIAS NEGRAS - JOAQUIN SABINA - YouTube


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (17 Feb 2018)

LP - Lost On You [Live Session] - YouTube


----------



## Diek (17 Feb 2018)

Trololo... The Full Original Version. - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Feb 2018)

Melendi - Cheque al portamor (Videoclip oficial) - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-feb-2018 at 15:27 ----------

Joaquin Sabina medias negras - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Feb 2018)

Grupúsculo 

Balada de otoño, Joan Manuel Serrat - YouTube

Balada de otoño


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Feb 2018)

JULIO IGLESIAS - MOMENTOS - YouTube


----------



## pacomermela (18 Feb 2018)

Eminem


----------



## Xixi (18 Feb 2018)




----------



## Aristarco (18 Feb 2018)

peli toca
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q82Gt7sqHU8


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Feb 2018)

gam gam style - YouTube


----------



## tothewebs (20 Feb 2018)

[youtube]g8t37uDV4EM[/youtube]


----------



## Michael Lenke (20 Feb 2018)

Homer Simpson pensando MUXOOO - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

Me cuesta tanto olvidarte...Mecano - YouTube


----------



## Tigershark (21 Feb 2018)

Jan Hammer - Evan - (Miami Vice) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

La Llorona Chavela Vargas - YouTube


----------



## Lada sigulet (21 Feb 2018)

Andy Williams, Denise Van Outen - Can't Take My Eyes Off You - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Semen Up - Lo estas haciendo Muy Bien - YouTube



Tu video no me evoca ninguna canción de forma emocional, pero visualmente me recuerda a esta.

Putilatex - Mira una Moderna (Version Oficial) - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 22:59 ----------

Pero el tema, no lo he escuchado mucho, mola. Aparte de eso la dinámica es la canción que suene en tu cabeza, no la que te evoca el forero de arriba. Pero no he podido resistirme por la iconografía del vídeo que has puesto.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 23:05 ----------

Y lo siento, porque no he podido evitar ponerla, pensando en el lavavajillas y asuntos emocionales que me traigo con ellos.

¿Aceptamos emoción y razón como animal acuático?

1996 Acepto pulpo como animal de compañía Scattergories MB Publicidad Anuncio España Spain Ads - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

Esta es la QUE TOCA AHORA

(creo yo)

Cipote Ancho(El Reno Renardo) - YouTube

Tiene una estrofa que no me mola por asuntos varios y point.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

Y por evocarme tus sixties, esta:

Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode (Live 1958) - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 23:31 ----------

Es que no me la quito de la cabeza:

Putilatex - Mira una Moderna (Version Oficial) - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 23:37 ----------

Salvar al soldado Ryan (Escena Francotirador) Ivan Vicente Practica Doblaje - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

Juan Perro - El hormigueo - YouTube


----------



## RAFA MORA (21 Feb 2018)

Digging the Grave by Faith No More - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Feb 2018)

Siniestro Total - Hermano bebe - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 00:47 ----------

The Vines - Get Free - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Feb 2018)

Joaquin Sabina - Por El Boulevard De Los Sueños Rotos - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 07:36 ----------

El Reno Renardo - " Fiesta Palangana " - YouTube


----------



## angek (22 Feb 2018)

Ni me gusta, ni la escucharía voluntariamente, pero lleva resonándome el "Sing Alellujah" cerca de una una semana. 

Eso va a ser que viene la muerte o algo.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Feb 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Buenos días caca, pedo, culo, pis
> 
> So you think you can handle my body??? haha
> But do you think you can handle my mind????
> ...




La mañana es el mejor momento para cagar )

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 09:43 ----------

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 09:52 ----------




angek dijo:


> Ni me gusta, ni la escucharía voluntariamente, pero lleva resonándome el "Sing Alellujah" cerca de una una semana.
> 
> Eso va a ser que viene la muerte o algo.



No, señal aleluya es una buena señal. YO OS ENSEÑARÉ COMO HACE EL BUSCADOR DE SEÑALES (como escribe Jesús lo dijo ).

Sing aleluyha es una buena señal, es como yo no dejaba de repetirme, "aunque todo va bien, aunque no te lo creas" de la 5ª estación y creía que me iban a salir mal los exámenes y me salieron todos bien "aunque un ultimo esfuerzo no vale la pena" y en verdad cogí la moto y fui hacer aquel examen a las 8 de la mañana sin estar preparado y habiendo estado toda la noche sin dormir al lado de un cigala  y de verdad ese examen lo suspendí, "me maté la espalda" a no dormir y con la moto...

La 5a Estación - El Sol No Regresa - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Feb 2018)

Juan Perro - Esta tierra no tiene corazón - YouTube


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Feb 2018)

Algo de rock de finales de los 90 que falta hace por aquí.


Alien Ant Farm - These Days - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Feb 2018)

Supongo que se refiere a una chica, me hizo mucha ilusión encontrarme con ella, aunque al día siguiente dije que no creía en nada:

Me cuesta tanto olvidarte...Mecano - YouTube

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 19:50 ----------

Aunque supongo que lo dije por esta canción:

juan perro_el ala rota - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Feb 2018)

Bueno, cognición y emoción, me cuesta tanto olvidarte; emoción y el pájaro del ala rota razón.

Valen las dos, a veces respondes al forero de arriba con la cognición y otras simplemente evocas una canción que es de lo que trataba originalmente la dinámica.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Feb 2018)

Disculpa, ayer me despiste. Pues las que valen de verdad son las de la emoción, más aún, hilando fino, las que resuenan en tu cabeza solas sin saber porqué. 

Por cognición a su Laura no está:

MAS VALE SER PUNKY QUE MARICON DE PLAYAS - YouTube


----------



## pepejoaki (23 Feb 2018)

Estos chicos canarios, se salen:

Basic Needs - What If - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Feb 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Rachel Platten - Broken Glass (Lyrics) - YouTube



Esta canción me ha traído mucha tristeza, ha sido con volcar el contenido de coca que contiene la pastilla azul de Matrix y esnifármela de una sola raya.

Ya lo se, a veces me paso de ingenioso, pero juro ante Tutatis que solo bebo café, zumo y fumo cigarros.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Feb 2018)

Nils Holgersson Soundtrack #1 - YouTube


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Feb 2018)

Kevin Fowler - What I Wouldn't Give for Your Love - YouTube


----------



## TurboCompressor (24 Feb 2018)

Iron Maiden - Strange World (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Insurgent (24 Feb 2018)

[youtube]7TJvUCypAYQ[/youtube]

[youtube]drPXsfr-ppE[/youtube]


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Feb 2018)

la polla records - no somos nada (con letra) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Feb 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> jojojojo
> 
> 
> me encanta jaja
> ...



¿"Un poblema"?

Creo que infravaloran "al enemigo".

Siniestro Total - Trabajar para el enemigo - YouTube


----------



## angek (26 Feb 2018)

Hoy me he despertado con la canción de "La Cueva del Eco" en la cabeza. De Los Mojinos Escozíos ésos. 

Igual es porque la canción es infantililla y me evoca a tiempos de felicidad.

O sea, que voy a morir.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Feb 2018)

Siguiendo con la dinámica :

Es que no me la puedo quitar de la cabeza:

El Reno Renardo - Violenta Revolución - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Feb 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Cojón_Vicent Siguiendo con la dinámica
> 
> Es que no me la puedo quitar de la cabeza:
> 
> ...



Por aproximación:

Entrevista con el Vampiro soundtrack - YouTube

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 00:08 ----------

Son iguales 

:XX:


----------



## Piotr (27 Feb 2018)

No ereh tu no ere tu no ere tuuu soy yooooo... el que te ase sufrir es mejor olvidar y dejarlo asi, echame la culpa...

I dont really really wanna fight anymore, i don't really really wanna fight anymore

PD: para qué pondré la radio...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 Feb 2018)

wiki wiki cancion original - YouTube


----------



## Bafumat (27 Feb 2018)

Rotersand - Truth Is Fanatic - YouTube


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Feb 2018)

New Order - Blue Monday lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (1 Mar 2018)

No me la quito de la cabeza, me recuerda a mi cuñada:

DEVIL CAME TO ME - Dover (Letra en Español ) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (1 Mar 2018)

Buscad de este grupo demolición inminente, a mí no me deja deja. 



---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 07:41 ----------

Clovis - Un día de estos - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (1 Mar 2018)

Los Del Rio - La Macarena. [Version Original] - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (1 Mar 2018)

LA POLLA - Toda La Puta Vida Igual (Vamos Entrando DVD) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (2 Mar 2018)

No deja de sonar en mi cabeza:

El Reno Renardo - Violenta Revolución - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 01:30 ----------

Juan Perro - Charla del pescado - Videoclip 2000 - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Mar 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> jojo
> 
> 
> Los Toreros Muertos - Yo No Me Llamo Javier - YouTube
> ...



Cabecera infantil UN GLOBO, DOS GLOBOS, TRES GLOBOS. T.V.E - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Mar 2018)

El Canto del Loco - Zapatillas (Videoclip) - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-mar-2018 at 19:10 ----------

Un like para despacito :


----------



## Yosoysumadre (3 Mar 2018)

CODE 291 - OH MY GOD - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 Mar 2018)

follame por el culo porque amo a Jesus canción - YouTube


----------



## Faunodemar (4 Mar 2018)

ehhh ...foro antro de betillas...  :o :X

432Hz Miracle Tone - Raise Positive Vibrations | Healing Frequency 432hz | Positive Energy Boost - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 Mar 2018)

Madonna - American Pie (Letra en Español) - YouTube


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Mar 2018)

Arctic Monkeys - Teddy Picker (Official Video) - YouTube


Arctic Monkeys - Fake Tales Of San Francisco (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Mar 2018)

El gran Gary Moore, en su etapa bluesera, Bendita Etapa!

YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU, YOU KNOW ITS TRUEEEEEEEEE....I GIVE YA ALL MY LOVINGGG!!!

WHAT MORE....


CAN I DOOOOO!!!!!!


Llevo toda todita la mañana con Gary...SENCILLAMENTE GRANDE!!!

*DIOS LE TENGA EN EL CIELO DE LOS BUENOS ARTISTAS Y ROQUEROS...*

Gary Moore - Walking By Myself + Lyrics - YouTube

Gary Moore Live - Walking by Myself - YouTube



Edito: *WALKING BY MY SELF!!!!!!!*
Dedicada a todos los foreros que están tan hasta la polla como lo estoy yo!!!!


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 Mar 2018)

Ya está bien de hacer el ridículo :

Frank Sinatra, My Way, With Lyrics - YouTube

---------- Post added 09-mar-2018 at 16:33 ----------

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1005654-despedida-del-foro.html


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Mar 2018)

Tócale los cojones a Mauro y arranca a correr :

Es este enlace de vídeo de facebook. A mí me hizo reir mucho la primera vez que lo vi...

Haluze na webe - Kedy a kde budú ma

PD: Me despido de hacer y subir más hilos serios al foro, pero no de leerlo y hacer hilos como este.


----------



## bocadRillo (10 Mar 2018)

Yellow Magic Orchestra


----------



## Indignado (10 Mar 2018)

Arditi - Doctrine Of Immortality (2016) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Mar 2018)

Indignado dijo:


> Arditi - Doctrine Of Immortality (2016) - YouTube



Esta música me parece una banda sonora espectacular para este preciso momento de brillante estupidez que vivimos. La música adecuada para lo que está sucediendo en realidad. Por mí, por ti, por todos... Living la vida yuuhhhh! Colegueo, buenrrollismo y positividad ante todo:

Y no se bien porqué, lo que me dice su música, me parece que es la emoción adecuada para el momento, para el momento real que vivimos, y no la sombra de la apariencia de lo que todas y todas, quieren y pretenden vivir y aparentar.

Pongo en relación un corto de un mundo paralelo a bubuja (uno de mis tres), yo no lo he visto, no lo he querido mirar, más que la cara del hombre que sale en la portada, es el making of de un cortometraje de un director de facebook: Creo que el título es bastante elocuente.

Making-Of del corto 'Que el fin del mundo te pille bailando' - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (12 Mar 2018)

Revolver - Eldorado - YouTube


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Mar 2018)

Estoy muy triste por el pequeño Gabriel, solo me sale rezar y me viene la cabeza el Requiem de Mozart. Que Dios le tenga en su gloria.

Mozart - Requiem in D minor (Complete/Full) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (12 Mar 2018)

Twitching Tongues "Harakiri" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (12 Mar 2018)

Mikel Erentxun versiona 'No hay humor' - A mi manera - YouTube

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 11:33 ----------




EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Estoy muy triste por el pequeño Gabriel, solo me sale rezar y me viene la cabeza el Requiem de Mozart. Que Dios le tenga en su gloria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Calla, tonto, ¿no ves que es posible que esa familia esté preparando las maletas para largarse a República Dominicana con el niño y los 6 millones de euros que les han dado en la cuenta? :

---------- Post added 12-mar-2018 at 11:44 ----------

*Lo primero que hizo el Dioni al llegar a Río
Fue brindar con el espejo y decir "¡que tío!"*
No veas que pasión
De entrada en el restaurant
Niñas al salón
Que el Dioni está en la ciudad

Con su buen par de zapatos de cocodrilo
No se le resiste ni la Venus de Milo
Sobre todo si
Les paga por un francés
Dos veces lo que en Madrid
Ganaba currando un mes
*
Por qué las mulatas cuando son de bandera
Confunden el corazón con la billetera*

Y la pasma
Que te ve cara de pringao
de fantasmas
Si encima cortas el bacalao

Ay Dionisio
Fue total lo del banco sin un mal tiro
Mucho "visio"
*Trincar el pastón y pegarse el piro*

La de noches que he dedicado yo a planear
Un golpe como el que diste tú con par

Marcándose una lambada en Copacabana
Aún flipa rememorando aquella mañana
En que decidió
Jugársela a cara o cruz
Para una vez que te sale un órdago claro al mus

Tumbado al solterón de Ipanema sueña
Despierto, ¡cómo va a alucinar la peña!
Viendo tu foto en la
Portada del interviu!

Poco va a "gosar"
Tu cuerpo el cambio de look
Vaya nivelón
Menudo aprendiz de brujo
Nariz a lo Indiana Jones
Peluquín de lujo

Pero al loro
Que el destino es un maricón
Sin decoro
Te da champán y despues chinchón

Ay Dionisio
Fue total lo del banco sin un mal tiro
Mucho "visio"
Trincar el pastón y pegarse el piro

*La de noches que he dedicado yo a planear
Un golpe como el que diste tú con par*


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 Mar 2018)

Julio Iglesias - Hey Con Letra - YouTube


----------



## Alehop (15 Mar 2018)

Sting - The Book Of My Life - YouTube


----------



## PocoTú (15 Mar 2018)

Future starts slow -The Kills-


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Mar 2018)

Parece que Sting vuelve a estar de moda... ¿Volvemos a los 90? 

No Se Fie - YouTube


----------



## u n o (16 Mar 2018)

Bob Marley Africa Unite - YouTube

bob marley revolution - YouTube

Bob Marley - Burnin and Lootin - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Mar 2018)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> Calopez, jefe queremos hilo de música en temas calientes con chincheta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mis "dies" :rolleye:


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (16 Mar 2018)

And all your money won't another minute buy

Kansas - Dust in the Wind (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## DIGITVS (16 Mar 2018)

Oesch's die Dritten - Jodeln ist cool - YouTube


----------



## Juha (16 Mar 2018)

reamonn - sometimes lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Mar 2018)

Piratas - Canción para Pris - YouTube


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (17 Mar 2018)

pequeñas diferencias en la traducción 

Porque no es igual esto 

"I Only Want to Be with You" Dusty Springfield - YouTube

que esto otro

Les Surfs-Ahora te puedes marchar - YouTube



Adriano Celentano - pregueró - YouTube


Adriano Celentano((((((Rezare en Español)))))) - YouTube



Buenos días


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Mar 2018)

La 5a Estación - El Sol No Regresa - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Mar 2018)

El Canto del Loco - Zapatillas (Videoclip) - YouTube

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 21:55 ----------

¿Qué coño es eso de desastre nuclear en Fukuzima en chincheta?


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Mar 2018)

La Chaqueta Metalica - Todos los cantos - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (18 Mar 2018)

Kamikaze - Sledge Hammer (Subtítulos en español) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Mar 2018)

Ho Chi Ming eres un hijoputa....

La tienes con ladillas y diminuta.

Buenos días 

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 13:23 ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9BTPLG2QEE


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Mar 2018)

Julio Iglesias-La vida sigue igual - YouTube


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Mar 2018)

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..piiiiiiiiiiiiiii..PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII..PIIIIIIIIIIIII..piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..

Lo siento pero no hay vidrio, es el grupo Tinnitus, heavy total y desde que me levanto hasta que me acuesto, betillas.

Hasta los mismos cojones desde hace casi 9 años.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Mar 2018)

Cortan el rollo los farrucos del público de la película, pero la canción es la hostia, parece que termina a tiros:


La película es de mariquitas : pero la canción la canta un hombre, originalmente se la pasaron a La Piqué, por eso he puesto esta versión, a mí me recuerda a todas las mancebas con las que he estado desde mi ex :, que tenía lo ojo verdes :8:: 

La canción es la puta po. pero es para que la cante un hombre, opino yo, vamos 

Hoy en día es España 2000 quien lleva el negocio de la prostitución y la ultra izquierda la que quiere prohibirla, ¡tócate los huevos!

Ojos Verdes
Quintero, León y Valverde

Apoyá en el quicio de la mansebía,
mirabas abrirse la noche de Mayo.
Pasaban los hombres, y tú sonreías
hasta que a tu puerta paré mi caballo.

Serrana, ¿Me das candela?...
y te doy este clavé
ven y toma de mis labios,
que yo fuego te daré.

Bajé der caballo
de cerca te ví
Y fueron tus ojos
dos verdes luceros
de Mayo pa mí...

Ojos verdes...
verdes como la albahaca.
Verdes como el trigo verde,
y el verde, verde limón.
Ojos verdes, verdes,
con brillo de faca,
que san clavaíto
en mi corazón.
Para mí ya no hay soles,
luceros ni luna...
no hay más que unos ojos
que mi vía son.

Ojos verdes...
verdes como la albahaca.
Verdes como el trigo verde,
y el verde, verde limón.

Vimos desde er cuarto apuntar el día,
y ansíar el alba la Torre La Vela...
Dejaste mis brazos cuan amanecía
y en mi boca un gusto, de menta y canela...

Serrana, para un vestío
yo te voy a regalar...
me dijiste estás cumplío.
No me tienes que dar ná.

Monté en el caballo,
y un beso te dí...
¡Y nunca una noche
más bella de Mayo
he vuelto a vivir...!

Ojos verdes...
verdes como la albahaca.
Verdes como el trigo verde,
y el verde, verde limón.


Ojos Verdes - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (19 Mar 2018)

Ponme un trago más - Joaquín Sabina - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Mar 2018)

Los Sirex - Que Se Mueran los Feos - YouTube


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (20 Mar 2018)

El Disfraz (Video CLip Oficial) Mugre Sur Hip Hop Ecuador - YouTube

:fiufiu:


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Mar 2018)

Bush - Machinehead - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Mar 2018)

'TODO EL DÍA LLOVIÓ'



Todo el día llovió,
toda la noche lloviendo;
quiero estar donde tu estés,
llamar al encantamiento.
Que silbe el viento
que quiero entender
en su voz
llamadas divinas
desde el sol.

Alas en vez de corazones
que el espíritu nos eleve
a las nubes.
Dejar de sufrir;
no ser tierno ni cruel
ni decrépito
en mi esencia de ser.

No volver a camino abierto.
No admitir que me marquen.
Si empleo la fuerza de mi corazón
y gasto mi espíritu para soñar.
Que me puedan mentir
o decirme lo que es mejor.
Que yo sepa negarme a su juego.

Barre el viento lo que es incierto y es
la vida lo peor del desierto que es la
propia vida.
No volver ni aún en ángel.
Rechinar, fiero el ceño.
Retumbar, siempre que haga falta,
en las puertas del infierno.
Me niego a creer lo que dicen;
no quiero tomar lo que ofrecen

- FUENTE -
MUSICA.COM




Todo el dia llovio el ultimo de la fila - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Mar 2018)

Marting Luther King dijo "he tenido un sueño" y lo pelaron, yo he tendido dos, en los dos me iba bien, solo que en uno salía solo de casa de tres mujeres liberales amigas y era la noche negra y en el otro salía con las dos hijas amigas riendo y era el día claro... No sé si me entendéis, no soy un sureño que dice "que te preñe el demonio" por su proximidad con el caló, me estoy refiriendo a la sombra negra, en la que se podía sentir la ausencia de libertad, el gran control, es difícil definir un ambiente con palabras...

Y en el otro salíamos los tres, las dos hermanas y yo, sonriendo a la luz del día, era el día claro, la luz del día claro y normal que siempre hemos vivido. Las cosas también me iban bien, aunque salía con las dos hermanas como amigos, riendo.

¿Quien procura esa ausencia de luz en el primer sueño y esa luz diurna en el segundo? Jamás he sido tan controlado como en esta legislatura y no sé vosotros, parece que hasta las chicas se dan cuenta de la censura de Youtube y ¡pum! de repente todo normal, he visto una entrada en la que se cita que ya estamos en campaña, ahí podría estar el quid de cuestión de "la libertad" momentánea, un año de aparente libertad para luego "cargar con toda la represión" que llevan meses preparando, ausencia de libertad, censura. ¡Ya lo tengo claro! La noche negra es el PP.

Les hemos dado alas dos legislaturas y una tercera sería subirlos más al trono de España que Felipe VI "el preparao" o el "despechao". Ellas, mis amigas, son muy liberales y en el primer sueño salía solo de su casa agachando la cabeza y ellas no estaban, en el segundo salíamos ellas dos delante y yo detrás sonriendo a la luz, de la tarde primera, esa sombra oscura es la represión franquista en mi sueño, y nadie sabe interpretar más tus propios sueños que tú mismo, aunque yo me haya podido ganar un puestecillo en esa represión franquista por whrite y las cosas no me pudieran ir del todo mal...

Lo siento señores, pero el cauce democrático debe seguir su curso y el relevo izquierdas, derechas creo que se hace necesario, necesario para "que nadie se endiose", he dicho que iba a votar a naranjito, pero me lo estoy pensando muy seriamente votar al capullo, "que me quede como estoy". Al final los del capullo son unos pardillos que se venden por menos de nada, y que pueden tener las manos atadas, y aunque bajo ellos pueda haber represión o narco represión, al final no hay tanta, ni la mitad.

Queremos reír, amar, sufrir, llorar, vivir, sentir... No que te peguen una paliza en el metro porque te iban siguiendo desde hace meses o coarten tu libertad de expresión.

Este chico iba a grabar mi cortometraje, el cortometraje que escribí en 2015, "las casitas del amor".

Paliza en el Metro de Valencia | España | EL MUNDO



NINO BRAVO, el musical: "Vivir" - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Mar 2018)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> Mr. Bond - Where'd You Go (Lyrics) - YouTube



Visto desde el punto de vista reproductivo en el mono, la hembra se reproduce con el más fuerte, porque es el que más pega a los demás y no deja a los otros reproducirse con las hembras. Luego, la hembra chimpancé también cambia trozos de fruta por el coito, es sabido que las hembras de chimpancé se prostituyen.

¿Somos como los monos? ¿El que más miedo da, el más pega, es el que más se reproduce y el más débil, el que sabe que puede ser hostiado, transige con su nuncafollismo, o cambia fruta, en el mejor de los casos, por el coito?

Pero un buen día nació un monito que era especial, nació como todos los monitos pero creció manteniendo las caracteristicas del recién nacido en el adulto y las monas ¿debieron querer copular con él por esto? ¿Los monos fuertes le respetaron por esto? ¿El coito fue a escondidas de los "pegones"? ¿O fue la propia fascinación por otra raza la que produjo "el milagro de la evolución"? Y así se estipula que se pudo producir la evolución humana.

La Neotenia es el proceso a través del cual se mantienen las características del recién nacido en el adulto.

Neotenia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 12:54 ----------

A todos nos encantan las mujeres con cara de niña.



Pero es "el mono fuerte" el que se encarga con su propaganda, de ser él, el homínido predominante.


subirfoto

Y no el hombre neoténico:




como colgar una foto en internet

Y encima sellama Mr. Bond, cuando son los ingleses los monófilos defensores del hombre monificado :XX:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBGfHp1-zl4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxHH_ETgsI8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (31 Mar 2018)

Andres Calamaro - Las Dos Cosas - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (31 Mar 2018)

Ponme un trago más Joaquín Sabina - YouTube


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Mar 2018)

R.E.M. - What's The Frequency, Kenneth? (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (31 Mar 2018)

El Reno Renardo - Camino Moria - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Abr 2018)

Siniestro Total - La historia del blues (Vol. I) - YouTube


----------



## angek (10 Abr 2018)

Toda la semana pasada levantándome con el "Ave María" de Schubert. 

No sé qué puede ser, pero seguro que voy a morir. Voy a tener que ir a Myztyk, que me lea las arrugas para que lo descifre:


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (11 Abr 2018)

Manu Chao-Mentira - YouTube


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Abr 2018)

Bush - Machinehead - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Abr 2018)

DOVER - Devil came to me - YouTube

Se que significó que todos íbamos a morir palmando pasta, hasta aquí las cronicas de Narnia.


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Abr 2018)

Talk Talk - Such A Shame :lease add subs:: - YouTube


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (17 Abr 2018)

Cojón_Vicent;21724147 DOVER - Devil came to me - YouTube 

Se que significó que todos íbamos a morir palmando pasta, hasta aquí las cronicas de Narnia.

Narnia???? donde??? cualo????


Anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda y anda.....


ya te retiras de este???? cuanto te ha costao???


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (19 Abr 2018)

intentowueno dijo:


> Cojón_Vicent;21724147 DOVER - Devil came to me - YouTube
> 
> Se que significó que todos íbamos a morir palmando pasta, hasta aquí las cronicas de Narnia.
> 
> ...



No me puedo retirar del este, palmé pasta en 2007 y no tengo ahorrillos


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (20 Abr 2018)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> No me puedo retirar del este, palmé pasta en 2007 y *no tengo ahorrillos *



Pues menos mal que no los tienes :rolleye: habrías comprado la plantilla de actores ingleses  menudo nivel!!!


----------



## Fermi (20 Abr 2018)

Alan Jackson - Little Bitty - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 Abr 2018)

Presuntos Implicados - Rio Po - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Abr 2018)

LAS COSAS DEL QUERER - Angela Molina & Manuel Bandera - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 Abr 2018)

Loquillo - Feo, fuerte y formal (Videoclip oficial) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 Abr 2018)

Si ponéis canciones en inglés, buscad al menos la versión traducida. Si no, quita mucho encanto. Y no añado nada más.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (29 Abr 2018)

(esto era una track list, pero no se si run)


----------



## dosuno (29 Abr 2018)

Yo llevo un par de días con esta en la cabeza:

I Love Cats - Cover - YouTube

Que viene de esto: (con subtítulos en español para los lerdos)

eHarmony I love cats (Subtitulos Español) - YouTube

De lo cual hicieron esta canción:

Songify This - CAN'T HUG EVERY CAT (now on iTunes) -- a song about loving cats - YouTube


----------



## BGA (29 Abr 2018)

Ahí va una melancólica.

Hilario Camacho-Tristeza de amor - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (29 Abr 2018)

dosuno dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de días con esta en la cabeza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Está en el MBA de Vilanova, que es un centro educativo en Valencia. Tiene gatos en EEUU y echa de menos a los EEUU. Asocia los gatos con EEUU por eso llora cuando evoca a los gatos. Siguiente pregunta.

Yo estudié francés, lerdo.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2018 at 13:46 ----------

A ver:

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Alt. Version) - YouTube


----------



## dosuno (29 Abr 2018)

Spoiler






Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Está en el MBA de Vilanova, que es un centro educativo en Valencia. Tiene gatos en EEUU y echa de menos a los EEUU. Asocia los gatos con EEUU por eso llora cuando evoca a los gatos. Siguiente pregunta.
> 
> Yo estudié francés, lerdo.
> 
> ...







Vilanova está en Pensylvania:no:
Yo no he estudiado ni inglés, ni francés, pero puedo entenderlos bastante bien. Qué tendrá que ver lo que hayas estudiado con lo que no sepas? es excluyente el francés del inglés?.
Eres un desagradecido... aún por encima que me molesto en buscarlo con subtítulos.
Porqué te has dado por aludido con lo de "lerdo"? yo no me he referido a nadie en concreto tú en cambio...

intuyo que habrás estudiado mecanografía y caligrafía manuscrita ya que no sabes utilizar bien las etiquetas, tag spoiler.

No voy a poner más canciones, porque en un principio el hilo era para poner la que esté sonando en "tu cerebro", "ahora mismo".
Hay hilos chorras en la guardería para poner temas y vídeos musicales a patadas, que al final acaba siendo como una competición en defensa del gusto de cada uno, o lo que otros "quieran aparentar", en cuanto a dominio y cultura musical.
Gilipolleces


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (30 Abr 2018)

Por ejemplo 


Sonidos campanas Catedral de La Almudena individualmente // Sonidos a volteo de las 8 campanas - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (30 Abr 2018)

dosuno dijo:


> Vilanova está en Pensylvania:no:
> Yo no he estudiado ni inglés, ni francés, pero puedo entenderlos bastante bien. Qué tendrá que ver lo que hayas estudiado con lo que no sepas? es excluyente el francés del inglés?.
> Eres un desagradecido... aún por encima que me molesto en buscarlo con subtítulos.
> Porqué te has dado por aludido con lo de "lerdo"? yo no me he referido a nadie en concreto tú en cambio...
> ...



Lo siento, se me fue la pinza con lo de Vilanova, y es que yo he estado ingresado en ese hospital de Valencia, dentro de lo que cave es un apellido valencia-catalán-balear.

Por otra parte no creo que no hayas estudiado ni inglés, ni francés, debes ser joven y en primaria has estudiado inglés.

Lo de los gatos ienso: No se... ¿Que los jóvenes le dais mucha importancia a eso de los gatos y las tías? Pues si, a mí es algo que me la repamplinfla. Evidentemente que me di por aludido en lo de los vídeos en castellano pues fui yo el que puso la petición de que pusierais los vídeos en castellano. Conozco a una inglés parlante fluida que ni traduce las canciones del inglés, y es que a veces a mí me cuesta entenderlas hasta en castellano, como para entenderlas en inglés :|

---------- Post added 30-abr-2018 at 07:45 ----------

PD: Pego aquí el enlace de la track list que hice entre el sábado y el domingo, decidme si se ve, no se pegarla de otro modo.

Best regards :X

Vinper74 - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (30 Abr 2018)

Los perros y los gatos digo yo, que sienten o intuyen de una forma muy mimética a nosotros. Yo no entiendo de gatos, pero los perros toda la vida se ha dicho que están para avisar. 

En ese sentido los perros sienten o intuyen los que está mal socialmente, o incluso humanamente, y ojo, porque yo he dicho que lo que nos separa de los animales es que los humanos sabemos diferenciar entre el bien y el mal, pero ¿en qué sentido los perros, en este caso, intuyen los que está mal tanto social como humanamente?

El caso es que las mujeres igual entienden más de gatos, porque yo no tengo ni idea de gatos.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 May 2018)

Hace una semana que tengo esta:

Ladilla Rusa - Princesas (VIDEOCLIP + lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (8 May 2018)

He conocido a una mujer muy especial, es culta, liberal, elegante, madura, ocupa un puesto inmejorable en la escala de la meritocracia... En ese sentido me siento un privilegiado de haber conocido a una mujer que es toda corazón y dejo las niñas para los niños. Dos pajaritos me han alquilado la casita y los veo casi como mis hijitos, dos pajaritos en un nidito de amor. Espero que todos seamos felices y después de tener aquello que tuvemás liberal y más natural del mundo con una persona que por lo demás creo que está a mi altura se me ocurrió esta canción. Dejo a la sapienza totipotencial del foro dessentricar las estrofas de la canción que me movieron a ponerla nada más marcharse ella y me regodeo del placer quepueda proporcionar para vuestros oídos y vuestro shelf el oir la canción.

Shakira - Me Enamoré (Official Video) - YouTube

Feliz día y feliz almuerzo.


----------



## angek (9 May 2018)

La de los Gogol Bordello ésa, "Alcohol". 

Además sueño con emborracharme a saco paco.


----------



## Pato Sentado (9 May 2018)

https://youtu.be/wPNQw8naE2Q
Adelanto que luego no se quita de la cabeza
Tener larvas es lo que tiene...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 May 2018)

Mirad lo "que os traen los reyes", escuchad a esta lobita que tiene mucho que decir, al menos en esta canción, a mí me pirra, es la canción de moda:

Becky G, Bad Bunny - Mayores (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 May 2018)

Las estrofas de la canción de "Chakira" son: 

"Mira qué cosa bonita
Qué boca más redondita"


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (12 May 2018)

Hoy me he levantado con esta, no sé si ponerla, estoy bajo "cielo fascista", seguiremos informando...

Shakira - Las de la Intuición - YouTube


----------



## Belgicano (12 May 2018)

Tiken Jah Fakoly - Plus rien ne m'étonnes - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

Camals Mullats - La gossa Sorda - YouTube


----------



## Victor Chanov (13 May 2018)

Hoy esta canción estaría prohibida: _*"deja de llamar a la portera / contigo no hay manera / yo que puse toda mi ilusión / en esta violación..."*_

UN PINGÜINO EN MI ASCENSOR - Atrapados en el ascensor - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

Creo que por esta canción se fue ATPC el grupo Los Ronaldos:



Estás haciendo mal al dejarme pasar,
estás haciendo mal y no sé lo que va a pasar.
Tendría que besarte, desnudarte, pegarte y luego violarte
hasta que digas sí, hasta que digas sí,
hasta que digas sí, sí, sí, hasta que digas sí.

Mírame el ojo derecho, niña, y dime que ves en él,
seguro que hay ansia y fuego, muchas pagarían por él.
El día más claro pronto llegará,
ajústate los pantalones y vamos a bailar,
y dime sí, por favor, dime sí,
por favor, dime sí, por favor, dime sí.

Estás haciendo mal al dejarme pasar,
estás haciendo mal y no sé lo que va a pasar.
Tendría que besarte, desnudarte, pegarte y luego violarte
hasta que digas sí, hasta que digas sí,
hasta que digas sí, sí, sí, hasta que digas sí.

Estás haciendo mal,
estás haciendo mal,
estás haciendo mal,
estás haciendo mal,
y no sé lo que va a pasar.

Tendría que besarte, desnudarte, pegarte y luego violarte
hasta que digas sí, hasta que digas sí,
hasta que digas sí, sí, sí, hasta que digas sí.

Los Ronaldos - hasta que digas si.. - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

M-CLAN - LLAMANDO A LA TIERRA ." He visto una Luz .". No hay señal de vida Humana " - YouTube


----------



## Montaigne (13 May 2018)

ã‚ã“å¸ | ï¼¡ï¼²ï¼£ï¼¡ï¼¤ï¼¥ã€€ï¼¡ï¼¤ï¼¶ï¼¥ï¼®ï¼´ï¼µï¼²ï¼¥ã€€ï¼¶ï¼©ï¼³ï¼©ï¼¯ï¼®ã€€ã‚¢ãƒ¼ã‚±ãƒ¼ãƒ‰

Es como Videodrome pero en música...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

Montaigne dijo:


> ã‚ã“å¸ | ï¼¡ï¼²ï¼£ï¼¡ï¼¤ï¼¥ã€€ï¼¡ï¼¤ï¼¶ï¼¥ï¼®ï¼´ï¼µï¼²ï¼¥ã€€ï¼¶ï¼©ï¼³ï¼©ï¼¯ï¼®ã€€ã‚¢ãƒ¼ã‚±ãƒ¼ãƒ‰
> 
> Es como Videodrome pero en música...



No me lo creo y no he clicado.


----------



## Montaigne (13 May 2018)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> No me lo creo y no he clicado.



Tú te lo pierdes.
¡Larga vida a la Nueva Carne!


----------



## Pultec (13 May 2018)

:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
[youtube]ooFCEcxLJzU[/youtube]


----------



## Pultec (13 May 2018)

::::::::

[youtube]A8n0Fe6VWaM[/youtube]


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

Ivan Ferreiro - El viaje de Chihiro (videoclip) - YouTube


----------



## Bernaldo (13 May 2018)

hoy por ser el día que es:

Himno de FÃ¡tima: El 13 de mayo - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 May 2018)

Pero no creo que me vaya a calmar...

El Canto del Loco - Peter Pan - YouTube

Porque creo que no lo voy a tener/encontrar, al menos de una chica.


----------



## Pultec (13 May 2018)

[youtube]emuAVTtHf9U[/youtube]


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (13 May 2018)

Homer Simpsons- Os Prestaré Toda Mi Atención - YouTube


----------



## Pultec (14 May 2018)

Lo triste, es que no hemos cambiado nada. 

[youtube]wH8ZHZ9VIv0[/youtube]


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (17 May 2018)

Un souffle nouveau - Dan Luiten (É B L O U I) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (17 May 2018)

La Lega #HaciaLaHuelgaFeminista - Coro de Mujeres Feministas - YouTube
anticapitalistas dicen las analfabetas


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (17 May 2018)

Lendakaris Muertos - Ojeras Farloperas [ViñaRock 2016] - YouTube


----------



## u n o (17 May 2018)

Bob Marley-No Women no Cry - YouTube


----------



## GADU (17 May 2018)

Alabare a mi señor. En flauta dulce. - YouTube


----------



## 502 Good Gatowey (17 May 2018)

GADU dijo:


> Alabare a mi señor. En flauta dulce. - YouTube



))))))X::XX::XX::XX:

Lo veo y lo subo:

[youtube]s6G6oIVpW3c[/youtube]


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (18 May 2018)

Queen Live Killers 12 - '39 - YouTube


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (18 May 2018)

Metallica - One [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 May 2018)

¿Pero qué puta mierda de música ponéis? Yo me he levantado con "Ojos verdes", pero ya la he puesto.


----------



## Von Rudel (19 May 2018)

Esta puta mierda se me queda en la cabeza:


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 May 2018)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Esta puta mierda se me queda en la cabeza:



Pues a mí la puta esa de Zenttric casi me mata de un infarto.


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (20 May 2018)

05-sep-2017, 23:23

:XX:

La letra la clava tu!!!!


Freddie Mercury - The Great Pretender (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (20 May 2018)

lo he borrado por verguenza


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (20 May 2018)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> lo he borrado por verguenza[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Y eso????
> ...


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 May 2018)

LOS PUNSETES - Maricas. (CR3) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 May 2018)

Ladilla Rusa - Macaulay Culkin (VIDEOCLIP) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 May 2018)

Internet sirve para encontrar buenos consejos, recetas... Pero no para ligar, ni hacer buenas relaciones con mujeres. Creo que no sirve ni para sexo... (que no sea virtual).

Te di todo mi amor arroba ro punto com (Atrapados en la red - Tam Tam Go) - YouTube


----------



## angek (28 May 2018)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Internet sirve para encontrar buenos consejos, recetas... Pero no para ligar, ni hacer buenas relaciones con mujeres. Creo que no sirve ni para sexo... (que no sea virtual).
> 
> Te di todo mi amor arroba ro punto com (Atrapados en la red - Tam Tam Go) - YouTube




Yo anduve resonando esta canción durante el año pasado.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (30 May 2018)

El caso es que no me quito esta canción de la cabeza. ¿Alguien me puede decir que cree que significa?

El Columpio Asesino - Toro (David Kano Remix) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (4 Jun 2018)

Willy Bárcenas versiona la canción de Amaia y Alfred


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 Jun 2018)

Ivan Ferreiro - Me toca tirar (Confesiones-directo) - YouTube


----------



## Marchamaliano (4 Jun 2018)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream - Cherub Rock - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-jun-2018 at 15:36 ----------




pequedic dijo:


> Daughter - "Burn It Down" - YouTube



¿Esto que es música de mierda, de feminazis y bolleras? Por contextualizar


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (9 Jun 2018)

'El Intermedio' despide a Mariano Rajoy con una bachata


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (9 Jun 2018)

Interludio 3 - Nach Scratch - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (10 Jun 2018)

Triana - *Abre La Puerta* (1975) Stereo - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Jun 2018)

Cipote Ancho(El Reno Renardo) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Jun 2018)

Juan Magan - Lo que quiero es que todas me coman la (suck my) - YouTube


----------



## fvckCatalonia (10 Jun 2018)

"Deutsche Mutter" de Stahlgewitter


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Jun 2018)

Si Tu Boquita Fuera De Chocolate-Pitbull - YouTube


----------



## Torreto (10 Jun 2018)

Songify This - CAN'T HUG EVERY CAT (now on iTunes) -- a song about loving cats - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Jun 2018)

Niños Vs Niñas (Porta - May) Letra . - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (11 Jun 2018)

LOS PUNSETES - Maricas. (CR3) - YouTube


----------



## angek (11 Jun 2018)

Der Perfekt Traum de los Rotting Christ. 

Toda la semana pasada cantándola frente al espejo y tocando los tambores en el volante del coche. 

Viene la muerte, fijo.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (11 Jun 2018)

angek dijo:


> Der Perfekt Traum de los Rotting Christ.
> 
> Toda la semana pasada cantándola frente al espejo y tocando los tambores en el volante del coche.
> 
> Viene la muerte, fijo.



Pero ponga vídeo, hombre.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (12 Jun 2018)

Juan Perro- A un Perro Flaco - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jun 2018)

Taburete estrena


----------



## Victor Chanov (13 Jun 2018)

Ivs Gladii - Centinela De Occidente - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jun 2018)

Amaia Montero borracha una vez más (VÍDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (14 Jun 2018)

Rojitas las orejas - Fito & Fitipaldis - YouTube


----------



## u n o (14 Jun 2018)

Acuarius - YouTube


----------



## hartman (14 Jun 2018)

Welcome to the jungle By Guns N' Roses with lyrics - YouTube

Shakira porque esto es Africa-Lyrics - YouTube

The Doors - The End (original) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Jun 2018)

Martínez el facha. Episodio 3º de 10: «La inmigración» - YouTube


----------



## u n o (16 Jun 2018)

GUNS N' ROSES--I USED TO LOVE HER - YouTube


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (17 Jun 2018)

THE ETHIOPIANS - I'M NOT A KING.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Jun 2018)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Alt. Version) - YouTube


----------



## keler (17 Jun 2018)

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymMYzb2HBsg


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (19 Jun 2018)

African folk music in Prague/CZ 2010 - YouTube


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (19 Jun 2018)

Les sobra talento para tocar en la Puerta del Sol


----------



## serafina (20 Jun 2018)

The Ethiopians - Woman Capture Man - YouTube


----------



## u n o (21 Jun 2018)

superen a pimpinela
Aquellas Pequen


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (21 Jun 2018)

u n o dijo:


> superen a pimpinela
> Aquellas Pequen



¡Por fin una canción de verdad!


----------



## u n o (21 Jun 2018)

Nino Bravo - Libre - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (22 Jun 2018)

Siniestro Total & Poch ........ Dios salve al conselleiro - YouTube


----------



## u n o (23 Jun 2018)

El Gran Wyoming y los Insolventes en Sala Matisse - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Jun 2018)

wiki wiki cancion original - YouTube


----------



## Senpali (23 Jun 2018)

Dizzy Gillespie - Salt Peanuts (1945) - YouTube


----------



## thx (23 Jun 2018)

Wagner Götterdämmerung - Siegfried's death and Funeral march Klaus Tennstedt London Philharmonic - YouTube

Wagner - 'Parsifal' - Act I Prelude (Georg Solti) - YouTube

Richard Wagner - Lohengrin - Prelude - YouTube

Forest Murmurs - Siegfried Act II - Wagner - Nature - YouTube

Wagner-Coro de Peregrinos - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (23 Jun 2018)

Lili Marleen - Marlene Dietrich - Subtitulado español - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-jun-2018 at 18:25 ----------

Marta sanchez ole ole - lili marlen - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (24 Jun 2018)

Midnight blues - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (24 Jun 2018)

Me suena esta y nu sé porque

Alejandro Sanz - Quisiera Ser (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## u n o (24 Jun 2018)

The Maytals "Sweet and Dandy" - YouTube


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (24 Jun 2018)

Toots And The Maytals - Bla Bla Bla - YouTube


----------



## u n o (24 Jun 2018)

THE ETHIOPIANS "What a big surprise" - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (24 Jun 2018)

Andres Calamaro - 5 minutos mas (Minibar) (video clip) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 Jun 2018)

Le Mans - Buenos días, Corazón - YouTube


----------



## u n o (25 Jun 2018)

El Canto del Loco - El Garrotín ft. Jose Mercé ''Cover de Smash'' (Audio Original) - YouTube


----------



## Peritta (25 Jun 2018)

Este hilo debería estar en la Guardería no en Temas Calientes. 

No tenéis cara. Ya, ya veo yo cuándo se reflota. Ya.

Voy a reportar por primera vez en este foro y va a ser este hilo por postear en el foro incorrecto.

Tango de Don


Y si no que pongan chincheta.

_________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Jun 2018)

Ahora suena en mi cabeza esta:

Maluca - El Tigeraso [Music Video] - YouTube

---------- Post added 26-jun-2018 at 10:23 ----------

Y es que estoy guapo porque me he cortado el pelo y he perdido unos kilos.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (26 Jun 2018)

Lighthouse Family - Lifted - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (27 Jun 2018)

u n o dijo:


> The Maytals "Sweet and Dandy" - YouTube



los vi en madrid y les esperé al final de concierto. el tío más majo del mundo n paraba de reír


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Jun 2018)

Está sonando. No los conocía.

Love Woke Me Up, a song by Danny Norbury on Spotify


----------



## Peritta (27 Jun 2018)

señor coconut - YouTube


----------



## Orbikua (27 Jun 2018)

Paquito el chocolatero. Día y noche. Me tiene loco.


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 Jun 2018)

Esta, pero me quedo así :| (ella es él)

El Mundo Se Equivoca - YouTube


----------



## Peritta (27 Jun 2018)

Los Secretos - Y No Amanece (Video clip) - YouTube


----------



## Peritta (27 Jun 2018)

2006: Popurrit "Los Tiquismiquis" - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (27 Jun 2018)

The Talbot Brothers - Atomic Nightmare - YouTube


----------



## Peritta (28 Jun 2018)

Safri Duo - Played-A-Live - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (29 Jun 2018)

Conchita Piquer - Tatuaje (1ª versión) (1941) - YouTube

---------- Post added 29-jun-2018 at 03:25 ----------




Orbikua dijo:


> Paquito el chocolatero. Día y noche. Me tiene loco.



Es difícil, alguien que se llame Paco? Mi post sobre la comida?


----------



## nando551 (29 Jun 2018)

KASE.O - ESTO NO PARA (Prod. CASH FLOW) VideoLyric Oficial - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (29 Jun 2018)

LA SEXTA TV | EL INTERMEDIO - Al ritmo del 'Que viva España' más rockero, así es el himno español de Wyoming: "¡Mariano nos ha dicho adiós y los yayos viven sin pensión!"


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (2 Jul 2018)

La planta 14 - Víctor Manuel - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (2 Jul 2018)

¡Cómo nos habéis engañado haciéndonos creer que íbamos a vivir en una democracia!

Verano azul intro YouTube - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (9 Jul 2018)

Los Chunguitos "De


----------



## u n o (9 Jul 2018)

Things a get from bad to worse-The Ethiopians.mov - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (10 Jul 2018)

Los Toreros Muertos - Manolito - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (11 Jul 2018)

The Ethiopians - Freedom Train - YouTube

---------- Post added 11-jul-2018 at 01:36 ----------




u n o dijo:


> Things a get from bad to worse-The Ethiopians.mov - YouTube



ya me la he sacado el principio con la mesa y el taburete


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (11 Jul 2018)

¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS a tu lista de ignorados?


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jul 2018)

The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube
The Ethiopians - Satan Boy (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jul 2018)

The Ethiopians - Pirate - Trojan Reggae 45 rpm - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jul 2018)

Ethiopians Tougher Than Stone 03 Raggae magic - YouTube


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (13 Jul 2018)

Peter Tosh - I Am That I Am (1977) - YouTube


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2018)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> La planta 14 - Víctor Manuel - YouTube



JAJAJAJA, que graciosas las viudas de antes , que no levantaban cabeza en la vida. Y ahora cualquier tipa, esté o no divorciada, llega a vieja con un currículum de parejas a las que les ha destrozado la vida muy notable, y no lloran por nadie.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (13 Jul 2018)

The Ethiopians - The Word Is Love - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (13 Jul 2018)

El Payo Juan Manuel - De Puta Madre - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (14 Jul 2018)

'Fake' Mandela memorial signer worked at previous ANC events - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (14 Jul 2018)

Se Va El Caiman Version Vulgar - YouTube


----------



## u n o (14 Jul 2018)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> 'Fake' Mandela memorial signer worked at previous ANC events - YouTube



The Ethiopians - The Word Is Love - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (15 Jul 2018)

PUPI POISSON - PUTÓN BERBENERO FLAMENCO TRAVESTI - YouTube


----------



## u n o (19 Jul 2018)

MECANO CRUZ DE NAVAJAS - YouTube


----------



## u n o (24 Jul 2018)

The Killers - Human. Live, FIB 2018 - YouTube


----------



## u n o (25 Jul 2018)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe (Official Audio) - YouTube

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 20:53 ----------

Demi lovato [forget letter of sober - YouTube


----------



## A consumir! (25 Jul 2018)

Valerio Pino - GogoStar - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 Jul 2018)

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Enola Gay - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (26 Jul 2018)

JIMI HENDRIX...08 - Burning Of The Midnight Lamp on Vimeo


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Jul 2018)

Piano Clouds Series - Vol. 1 by Various Artists on Spotify

Sorprendido. Un buen álbum recopilatorio.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (26 Jul 2018)

u n o dijo:


> The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Joe (Official Audio) - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 20:53 ----------
> 
> Demi lovato [forget letter of sober - YouTube



va por buen camino. como amaya montero


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (26 Jul 2018)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Piano Clouds Series - Vol. 1 by Various Artists on Spotify
> 
> Sorprendido. Un buen álbum recopilatorio.



La dinámica es la músiquita que no te quitas de la cabeza, no un álbum que te haya sorprendido.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (26 Jul 2018)

FAUN - Federkleid (Offizielles Video) - YouTube


----------



## impedancia (27 Jul 2018)

Para los de mi quinta ¿Os acordais de lo hermanos Righeira?

Esto si que heran canciones del verano y no la mierda reguetonera que nos invade







---------- Post added 27-jul-2018 at 00:19 ----------


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (27 Jul 2018)

Lighthouse Family - Lifted - YouTube


----------



## josemankapi (27 Jul 2018)

Wallace (Blade Runner 2049 Soundtrack) - YouTube

Escuchado con unos Audeze LCD2 impresiona


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (27 Jul 2018)

The Ethiopians - Let me blow my smoke - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 Jul 2018)

La Oreja de Van Gogh, La Playa, Festival de Viña 2005 - YouTube


----------



## u n o (27 Jul 2018)

EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS dijo:


> The Ethiopians - Let me blow my smoke - YouTube



Pink Floyd- Goodbye Blue Sky [Video] - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (27 Jul 2018)

Trece Planetas - El Último De La Fila - YouTube


----------



## u n o (28 Jul 2018)

Melendi - Con La Luna Llena - YouTube
Estopa - Como Camaron (Videoclip) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (29 Jul 2018)

El equilibrio es imposible (feat. Santi Balmes / Confesiones - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (2 Ago 2018)

Roy Orbison - You Got It (Live 1988) - YouTube


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (2 Ago 2018)

Cuando me pongo anarquista:
05 Hijos del sol - LDS (Si uno no se rinde 2015) - YouTube

Cuando soy feliz:
LÃ¡grimas de Sangre â€“ Voy a celebrarlo (Videoclip oficial) [Si uno no se Rinde] - YouTube

Yo en verano:
LÃ¡grimas De Sangre - De trankis feat. Rapsusklei, Sharif, Morgan, Vito - YouTube

Cuando me siento viejo:
Joaquin Sabina - Leningrado (Lyric Video) - YouTube


Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## u n o (2 Ago 2018)

THE ETHIOPIANS cherry pee - YouTube


----------



## u n o (4 Ago 2018)

Perpetuum Jazzile - Africa - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 Ago 2018)

Supongo porque estoy contento, disfruto soñando, me lo paso bien haciendo cosas con el PC "tengo, tengo, y si no me lo invento..."

Pastora - Tengo(Videoclip) - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (5 Ago 2018)

¿Estás seguro de que quieres añadir a u n o a tu lista de ignorados?


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (6 Ago 2018)

Anoche me acosté sin cenar y hoy me he levantado con el vientre hinchado. Quisiera una chica y quisiera estar delgado, supongo que por eso me salto comidas, aunque lo que me produce es un efecto rebote y me hincho como un globo (creo que son gases).

Por eso creo que me he levantado con esta canción.

LA RABIA Delgadito - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Ago 2018)

señor doctor me pica mucho el mejillon El Payo Juan Manuel - YouTube


----------



## u n o (18 Ago 2018)

The Talbot Brothers - Atomic Nightmare - YouTube


----------



## Dr_Miller (18 Ago 2018)

Gloria y yo - YouTube


----------



## Perturbado (18 Ago 2018)

https://youtu.be/nCap3DSJoz0

El Último de la Fila - Cuando la pobreza entra por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana..avi - YouTube


----------



## u n o (21 Ago 2018)

Bob Marley & the Wailers - Duppy Conqueror - YouTube


----------



## u n o (28 Ago 2018)

Abba - Super Trouper - YouTube
A*Teens - Super Trouper - YouTube


----------



## Pabloom (28 Ago 2018)

FINGERS Mitchell Cullen Freedom Rides Denmark Markets 2012 Australian Tour Steam Roller - YouTube


----------



## Alehop (8 Sep 2018)

Me he aficionado a estos dos compositores:

Two Steps From Hell - Flight of the Silverbird - YouTube

Y a este tío, que sube sus propias versiones en piano:

Flight of the Silverbird by Two Steps From Hell (Piano) - YouTube


----------



## CuervoDrogado (8 Sep 2018)




----------



## sin pilas_borrado (8 Sep 2018)

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXiQtD5gcHU&index=5&list=RD6cEbemMQ_OQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (12 Sep 2018)

Juan Perro Malasaña - YouTube


----------



## Goyingo (12 Sep 2018)

JAMIE MCDELL - Take Me Home, Country Roads [ John Denver cover ] - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (15 Sep 2018)

Bob Marley & The Wailers- Waiting in vain - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (17 Sep 2018)

Julio Iglesias 'Tango' - YouTube


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Sep 2018)

julio iglesias bamboleo caballo viejo - YouTube

a



El potro da tiempo al tiempo
Porque le sobra la edad
Caballo viejo no puede
Perder la flor que le dan
Porque después de esta vida
No hay otra oportunidad 

Apunte. Yo no tengo flor, aunque entiendo la estrofa.


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (22 Sep 2018)

Lendakaris Muertos - Ojeras Farloperas [ViñaRock 2016] - YouTube


----------



## u n o (4 Oct 2018)

Bark at the Moon - YouTube


----------



## Pat Garrett (4 Oct 2018)

Mix de Modern Talking, los putos masters

Modern Talking The Space Mix The Ultimate Video Mix 480p - YouTube


----------



## u n o (4 Oct 2018)

Ethiopians Tougher Than Stone 03 Raggae magic - YouTube
https://www.burbuja.info/search.php?searchid=49178621&styleid=25


----------



## serafina (4 Oct 2018)

Estás reportado. No pinchéis ese enlace, cambia la configuración del foro


----------



## u n o (4 Oct 2018)

GUNS N' ROSES--I USED TO LOVE HER - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (5 Oct 2018)

Clase-A "CANDELA" (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## lukalazaca (10 Oct 2018)

Gracias a ti, me has traído un nuevo espacio, siente la música al leer este artículo, también tengo una colección de nuevos audios que incluyen: sonidos mp3
Gracias, por favor deje un comentario a continuación: efectos de sonidos


----------



## u n o (21 Oct 2018)

Bob Marley - Zimbabwe - YouTube


----------



## angek (23 Oct 2018)

lukalazaca dijo:


> Gracias a ti, me has traído un nuevo espacio, siente la música al leer este artículo, también tengo una colección de nuevos audios que incluyen: sonidos mp3
> Gracias, por favor deje un comentario a continuación: efectos de sonidos




Voy a ir página por página web haciendo clic en todas las que encuentre, excepto en ésta. 

Me acaba de dar por ahí, tío.


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (30 Oct 2018)

Sabicas Bulerias - YouTube


----------



## BananeroGrone (30 Oct 2018)

If These Trees Could Talk - From Roots to Needles - YouTube


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2018)

Dethklok - Castratikron [FULL VIDEO CLIP] - YouTube
Jason Becker - Valley Of Fire (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## serafina (30 Oct 2018)

DUDA HENKLEIN - Toxicity - YouTube


----------



## Alehop (30 Oct 2018)

Breaking The Habit - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (10 Nov 2018)

Bob Marley-Songs of Freedom-Hypocrites - YouTube


----------



## u n o (10 Nov 2018)

Mark Knopfler - Going Home - Theme of the Local Hero - YouTube


----------



## JIBA (10 Nov 2018)

Reload (Radio Edit) - YouTube


----------



## u n o (10 Nov 2018)

Fedor Emelianenko - Best There Ever Was - YouTube


----------



## Cuncas (10 Nov 2018)

Buddy Rich & Cathy Rich LIVE - "The Beat Goes On" - stereo - YouTube


----------



## kronopio (11 Nov 2018)

No soy de aquÃ­ ni soy de allÃ¡ Facundo Cabral - YouTube

Enviado desde mi LG-K350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (12 Nov 2018)

Claro de Luna - Beethoven - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (21 Nov 2018)

Juan Carlos Monedero RAP Bailando (SI TE ENTRA CRINGE PIERDES) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (24 Nov 2018)

Mediterráneo, de Joan Manuel Serrat (con letra) - YouTube


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (24 Nov 2018)

[youtube]McJ0vzB4ZWw[/youtube]

:XX:


----------



## Lammero (24 Nov 2018)

Black Sabbath-War Pigs(Smooth Jazz Version) - YouTube


----------



## u n o (1 Dic 2018)

Sabicas Bulerias - YouTube


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (1 Dic 2018)

Village People - In the Navy OFFICIAL Music Video 1978 - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (11 Dic 2018)

Juanes - A Dios Le Pido - YouTube


----------



## BlackKnight (11 Dic 2018)

PARADISE LOST - The Longest Winter (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (11 Dic 2018)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## u n o (13 Dic 2018)

Peter Tosh - I Am That I Am (1977) - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (16 Dic 2018)

Judas Priest - Electric Eye - YouTube


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Dic 2018)

BE'LAKOR - The Smoke Of Many Fires (Official Lyric Video) | Napalm Records - YouTube


----------



## das kind (17 Dic 2018)

ODESZA - A Moment Apart - YouTube


----------



## u n o (29 Dic 2018)

Bob Marley-Songs of Freedom-Hypocrites - YouTube


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (5 Feb 2019)

Symphony No. 9 ~ Beethoven - YouTube


----------



## Soto. (16 Mar 2019)

Esto no es apto para mariquitas eurotechnopopistas.


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Mar 2019)




----------



## Samael (24 Mar 2019)




----------



## lamina (25 Mar 2019)




----------



## Samael (6 Abr 2019)




----------



## Samael (17 Abr 2019)




----------



## Samael (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## Samael (26 Abr 2019)




----------



## raDar (26 Abr 2019)




----------



## u n (26 Abr 2019)




----------



## Samael (27 Abr 2019)




----------



## raDar (11 May 2019)




----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2019)

Que ha sido de VISANTICO...nuestro estufita???

Se le echa de menos...


----------



## Lammero (11 May 2019)




----------



## Lord Vader (11 May 2019)




----------



## Lammero (11 May 2019)




----------



## Criminal (11 May 2019)

Una película que destroza la novela de Thomas Hardy pero la banda sonora es excelente.


----------



## Samael (11 May 2019)




----------



## raDar (11 May 2019)




----------



## Nzoc (11 May 2019)




----------



## raDar (11 May 2019)




----------



## u n o (11 May 2019)




----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (11 May 2019)




----------



## Samael (12 Jun 2019)




----------



## Samael (20 Jun 2019)




----------



## Samael (22 Jun 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## ggd84 (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (12 Jul 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## Lanx (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## ☆☆☆☆☆ (13 Jul 2019)

40:24

bebiendo buen vino fumando


----------



## Samael (13 Jul 2019)

"Nunca escuché una guitarra que sonara como la de Sabicas" Paco de Lucía


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (16 Ago 2019)

te jodes mohama gerehou hijo de puta.


----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (17 Ago 2019)




----------



## Ande (17 Ago 2019)




----------



## jorobachov (18 Ago 2019)




----------



## Samael (18 Ago 2019)




----------



## Samael (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## BUDY (30 Ago 2019)

Donde habías puesto granúsculo había leído gramófono.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Preocupado por un tecniK0 (21 Sep 2019)




----------



## jorobachov (10 Dic 2019)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (11 Dic 2019)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Se trata de poner la música, la melodía, que esté sonando ahora mismo en tu cabeza. Es una técnica subliminal de medición de las pulsiones latentes de las "mentes" las/los integrantes del subforo Temas calientes :
> 
> Yo me he levantado con esta:
> 
> MEDIAS NEGRAS - JOAQUIN SABINA - YouTube



Pues hoy me he levantado con la cabeza medio vacía y habiendo dormido más medio mal que bien, pero no deja de sonar en mi cabeza esta canción.


----------



## u n (24 Dic 2019)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Choni poligonera (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## Israel Gracia (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## o s o (31 Dic 2019)

Israel Gracia dijo:


>



IMPRESIONANTE.
vota a vox, no son esbirros judíos sionistas


----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (31 Dic 2019)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (31 Dic 2019)




----------



## algemeine (31 Dic 2019)

A partir del 2:40, es sublime


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (3 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (6 Ene 2020)




----------



## MissKitty&TheHacker (6 Ene 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Pabloom (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## RAFA MORA (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## thx (18 Ene 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (18 Ene 2020)

thx dijo:


>



Veo tu música de perbiterios y la subo a castretti


----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Feb 2020)

The Ethiopians - Well Dread / Israel Must Win


----------



## Ramon Flores (4 Feb 2020)

VÍDEOS: Una chica amarilla entra en pánico al no poder sacarse una armónica de la boca


----------



## serafina (4 Feb 2020)

Que asco de hilo


----------



## Israel Gracia (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## kasper98 (8 Feb 2020)

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ramon Flores (15 Feb 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (15 Feb 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (15 Feb 2020)

serafina dijo:


> Que asco de hilo



Música de porreras.


----------



## serafina (24 Feb 2020)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Música de porreras.



Mejor que la de los borrachos paletos


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## Niño Dios (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (24 Feb 2020)

NoMasRojos2019 dijo:


>


----------



## Israel Gracia (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## ELVR (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Samael (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Samael (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Samael (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## o s o (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Robertec (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Kansas-Galicia (10 Mar 2020)

MAGUFA PALETA


----------



## o s o (11 Mar 2020)

Israel Gracia dijo:


>



La segunga suena mal en coche, al comienzo


----------



## Israel Gracia (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Bartleby (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## serafina (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## serafina (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Pepepepinillo (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Hijodeperkins (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (26 Mar 2020)

campechano traidor ateo follamoros


----------



## o s o (4 Abr 2020)

Que toque esto jaime altozano


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (5 Abr 2020)




----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (5 Abr 2020)




----------



## Cojón_Vicent (5 Abr 2020)

Las canciones son un medio de transmisión con el insconsciente.


----------



## ramon varela (1 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## alward (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## honk (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Arcadi0_inteligente (17 Jul 2020)




----------



## Galicia Bahamas (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## javi oliveira (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## javi oliveira (14 Dic 2020)




----------



## Israel Gracia (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## John Smmith (21 Mar 2021)

Si quieres ser feliz por el resto de tu vida
Nunca te cases con una mujer bonita
Ese es mi punto de vista personal
Haz de una chica fea tu esposa
Una mujer bonita hace que su esposo parezca pequeño
y amenudo causa su ruina
Cuando se casan pronto empiezan
a hacer cosas que romperan tu corazón
Pero si haces a una chica fea tu esposa
seras feliz el resto de tu vida
Una mujer fea que cocine bien
asi siempre estarás tranquilo.
No dejes que tus amigos te digan que no tienes buen gusto
Sigue adelante y casate de todos modos
Aunque su cara es fea y sus ojos no coincidan
hazme caso, ella es el mejor partido.

Hey amigo!
Vi a tu esposa el otro día!
Si?
Siii, y ella es feaaaaa!
Si, es fea, pero sabe cocinar!
Si, bien!


----------



## Israel Gracia (21 Mar 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


> Si quieres ser feliz por el resto de tu vida
> Nunca te cases con una mujer bonita
> Asi que según mi punto de vista personal
> Has de una chica fea tu esposa
> ...



Michael Jackson - Thriller (Official Video - Shortened Version)


----------



## Felio (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (22 Mar 2021)

Ramon Flores dijo:


>



A la nevera por payaso deficiente


----------



## baifo (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## o s o (22 Mar 2021)

┣▇▇▇═─── dijo:


> A la nevera por payaso deficiente



Tráeme a pepe habichuela y en menos de un año la toco más rápido y con cuerdas de máxima tensión. Los gitanos no me representan. Me dan asco y vergüenza ajena. Los empalaría a todos sin excepción con el mástil de la guitarra.


----------



## RalphWiggum (22 Mar 2021)

.
.


----------



## honk (22 Mar 2021)

o s o dijo:


> Tráeme a pepe habichuela y en uño la toco más rápido y con cuerdas de máxima tensión.



Yo en 6 meses. Pero tendría que dejar el foro


----------



## honk (22 Mar 2021)

Ésta que me encanta creo que también:

Y bulerías y alegrías flamencas de Sabicas sobre 7 años.


----------



## Israel Gracia (6 Abr 2021)

Cuando un mena te robe hasta la dignidad vendrás a ofrecerme el foro a mitad de precio. Cédemelo ya. Eres escoria que no sabe gestionar chinchetas.


----------



## Oligofrenico (6 Abr 2021)

Canción


----------



## honk (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (8 Abr 2021)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## ramon varela (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## honk (10 Abr 2021)

Reporte a tecnico


----------



## Ramon Flores (10 Abr 2021)

soy tecnico preocupado y galicia verde


----------



## John Smmith (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Riviere (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Staffordsire (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (18 May 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (18 May 2021)




----------



## u n (18 May 2021)




----------



## o s o (18 May 2021)




----------



## Timekiller (18 May 2021)

El videoclip no me gusta mucho pero la canción es de mis favoritas.


----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)




----------



## Samael (19 May 2021)

Actualidad


Actualidad y noticias destacadas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Charles B. (19 May 2021)




----------



## honk (19 May 2021)

reconozco que he querido matar a CASI TODOS los que he conocidio. Soy muy civilizado afortunadamente para el resto.


----------



## Samael (19 May 2021)

honk dijo:


> reconozco que he querido matar a CASI TODOS los que he conocidio. Soy muy civilizado afortunadamente para el resto.



me gustas


----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)

me importa una mierda avergonzaros. no voy a parar hasta ser el rey.


----------



## Israel Gracia (19 May 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (19 May 2021)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (19 May 2021)

ésta es la basura qe me recomienda youtbe


----------



## ramon varela (19 May 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (19 May 2021)




----------



## Samael (19 May 2021)

Ramon Flores dijo:


>



Pareces disgustado, como si hubiesen invadido tu intimidad visitándote en tu puesto de trabajo algún hamijo


----------



## o s o (19 May 2021)

Samael dijo:


> Pareces disgustado, como si hubiesen invadido tu intimidad visitándote en tu puesto de trabajo algún hamijo




haberle dicho que la curiosidad mató a los gatos.


----------



## Israel Gracia (19 May 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (27 May 2021)




----------



## socrates99 (28 May 2021)




----------



## frankie83 (28 May 2021)

Vamos a elevar un poco el nivel hasta alcanzar las nubes mismas


----------



## Israel Gracia (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## honk (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Barracuda (5 Jun 2021)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Se trata de poner la música, la melodía, que esté sonando ahora mismo en tu cabeza. Es una técnica subliminal de medición de las pulsiones latentes de las "mentes" las/los integrantes del subforo Temas calientes :
> 
> Yo me he levantado con esta:
> 
> MEDIAS NEGRAS - JOAQUIN SABINA - YouTube


----------



## birdland (5 Jun 2021)

5FDP 
La hostia en vinagre 

Y El réquiem de Mozart


----------



## ramon varela (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## honk (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## 01001 (18 Jun 2021)

Barracuda dijo:


>



¿Alguien podría pasarme los acordes de guitarra que tiene ese tema?


----------



## honk (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ederto (25 Jun 2021)

no puedo quitarme esta puta canción de la cabeza:



Mi jefe me ha pillado tarareándola... dos veces. Hoy.


----------



## Israel Gracia (25 Jun 2021)

Mundos Bebés Llorones - Intek







www.burbuja.info


----------



## John Smmith (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Hairat4ever (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Lammero (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Gort (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (8 Jul 2021)




----------



## honk (9 Jul 2021)

conozco a toot en persona

es muy majo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Jul 2021)

John Smmith dijo:


>


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lammero (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (15 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## fachacine (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Samael (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## honk (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Aida C (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## BHAN83 (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## honk (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## honk (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Chatarrero (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (17 Jul 2021)

no te la cargues rafa


----------



## Galicia Bahamas (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## u n (17 Jul 2021)

Galicia Bahamas dijo:


>



Me acaba de comentar un pajarito que no la publicó por que se enteró que tenía el sida y lo interpretó como un castigo divino


----------



## Shy (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## Jevitronka (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## Q The Punisher (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## u n o (21 Jul 2021)

miren mi aparato reproductor







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## alvarinaitis (22 Jul 2021)

Muse - Plug in baby


----------



## honk (22 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Northstar (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Topacio (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Northstar (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## o s o (29 Jul 2021)




----------



## Visilleras (29 Jul 2021)

Vais a flipar


----------



## Northstar (29 Jul 2021)

New Order - The Beach


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lammero (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## nomeconsta (31 Jul 2021)




----------



## kronopio (31 Jul 2021)

Enviado desde mi TAB-H6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vomita (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## honk (1 Ago 2021)

Llevo desde el sábado de vacaciones, hasta el 2 de septiembre. A las 6 me despierto para ir a matar luciopercas. Seguiré lo más activo que pueda


----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## elbruce (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (4 Ago 2021)




----------



## honk (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## BHAN83 (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Ramon Flores (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## mopa (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## AdrianL (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Northstar (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Lammero (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (6 Ago 2021)

ganado dijo:


>


----------



## John Smmith (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## csainz (6 Ago 2021)

La puñetera canción de casa tarradellas. La canción del verano a falta de George Dann o el regeatonero de turno.


----------



## ganado (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## TurboCompressor (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## nadie_importante (10 Ago 2021)

Paranoia is in bloom,
The PR transmissions will resume
They'll try to push drugs that keep us all dumbed down
And hope that we will never see the truth around
(so come on)

Another promise, another seed
Another packaged lie to keep us trapped in greed
And all the green belts wrapped around our minds
And endless red tape to keep the truth confined
(so come on)

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious
(so come on)

Interchanging mind control
Come, let the revolution take its toll
If you could flick the switch and open your third eye
You'd see that we should never be afraid to die
(so come on)

Rise up and take the power back
It's time the fat cats had a heart attack
You know that their time's coming to an end
We have to unify and watch our flag ascend
(so come on)

They will not force us
They will stop degrading us
They will not control us
We will be victorious
(so come on)


----------



## TurboCompressor (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## TurboCompressor (13 Ago 2021)

Speed Metal patrio, grandes recuerdos de mi adolescencia. Y más vigente que nunca.

Sentir, miedo en la gran ciudad
Temer incluso respirar
Aire viciado, lleno de ful
Que un día nos asfixiará

Bacterias virus que asesinan sin piedad
Creados por el hombre por bien de la humanidad

Tener, miedo a satisfacer
La principal necesidad
Comiendo mierda, antinatural
Sin un control de calidad

Gente muriendo por comida artificial
Que sin ningún remordimiento nos obligan a tragar

Peligro inminente

Miedo a satisfacer el apetito sexual
Sin saber como actuar jugándote la vida por follar

No podemos controlar su forma de actuar
Nos quieren envenenar esa es la jodida realidad

No nos queda otra solución que ver la muerte pasar
No se dan cuenta de que para ellos no hay inmunidad

No te escondas, no te vas a librar


----------



## Sandy Ravage (17 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## Lammero (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## ganado (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Q The Punisher (2 Oct 2021)

ganado dijo:


>


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mario es conde (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cris Bates (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## ramon varela (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Erik morden (11 Nov 2021)

Estoy con esta mierda, me encanta


----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Marchamaliano (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Marchamaliano (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Anthony Quin (12 Nov 2021)

The Ventures, Wipeout


----------



## Schwarzlicht (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Behind the Mask (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Israel Gracia (16 Dic 2021)

quieren acabar hasta con los negros y crear un afrochino raro


----------



## ramon varela (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Syfmdt (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## chocolate (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## batería (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cuenta cuento (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Israel Gracia (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Israel Gracia (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## sosos (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Felio (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (1 Abr 2022)

Israel Gracia dijo:


>


----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Bobby Day - Rockin’ Robin


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## Tercios (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Karina - En un mundo nuevo


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Karina - El baúl de los recuerdos


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Karina - Las flechas del amor


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Karina - Ven, aquí siempre estaré


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Kraftwerk - The Robots


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Kraftwerk - Showroom Dummies


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Kraftwerk - Neon Lights


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Sep 2022)

Kraftwerk - Musique Non Stop


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (6 Sep 2022)

Hasta los cojones de reggae en los caños y de Bob marley


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Spem in alium (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Erik morden (7 Oct 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



Ponte los cascos y disfruta


----------



## o s o (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (21 Nov 2022)

VOY A REGISTRA R A URBANIZADOR


----------

